# Cumbria?



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

Off to the lakes next morning month. What local artisan coffee shops are here?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Lakes is a big place - where are you going?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Homeground in Windermere is worth a visit.

Chesters by the River in Elterwater offers a decent flat white - food is great too.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Homeground is great. Recommended to me by this very forum.


----------



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Lakes is a big place - where are you going?


Hi. I'm going to Ennerdale which is really in the middle of nowhere but will travel a bit whilst there.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Certainly is Guess you're going there on the coast road - A590 which takes you well away from Windermere and Ambleside. Don't know any places that side of the Lakes, sadly.


----------



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Certainly is Guess you're going there on the coast road - A590 which takes you well away from Windermere and Ambleside. Don't know any places that side of the Lakes, sadly.


I will be going to Windermere and Ambleside anyway whilst I'm there..


----------



## Zimmerman (Mar 19, 2015)

If you get to Carlisle, Coffee Genius is decent.


----------



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

In homeground now  thanks for the recommendation.


----------

